# Coolest And Most Inovative Mods



## sturnmeyer (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey all...

I've seen all of the "essential" mods for our Outbacks. I'm interested in seeing or hearing about the "coolest" and most innovative ones. Doesn't matter what it is. Just looking for some new ideas.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sturnmeyer said:


> Hey all...
> 
> I've seen all of the "essential" mods for our Outbacks. I'm interested in seeing or hearing about the "coolest" and most innovative ones. Doesn't matter what it is. Just looking for some new ideas.
> 
> ...


Check out the poll re: Best Mods...there are some pretty cool ones


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My favorite is venting the microwave vent outside. Pretty lame on keystone's part not to do it that way in the first place. Right up there with the lousy design for the black/grey tank outlet plumbing.

2nd, the old axle flip

3rd, storage tube on the bumper for the rear slide supports.

The electric cord reel is cool

Changing the flip out drawer front to a drawer is a good one. Being a cabinetmaker myself, I'm still trying to figure out how I want to do it (read to lazy to bother







)

Rear slide topper was very cool.

Lot's of other very good ones too that I can't remember right now.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Still think the first two anyone should do is:

Add MaxAir vents.

Add Electric Power Jack.

Both are easy -- both have big bangs for the buck...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

The question is the "coolest" mod. That means its very much an individual taste issue.

For innovation I rank the aft slide support strorage through the a door on the side just infront of the rear slide so it goes through the step for the slide and into the dinning table area in the under seat storage. All dead space to begin with. Very simple when you see it but not obvious to come up with it. I am not sure who did it but there are pictures in the gallery worth looking at.

I don't think it works on every floor plan but definitely would work on my 26RS.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I am still working on logistics on the keg-a-rator. I might have to get a bigger TV for the extra weight. I could mount a tap on the outside, and on the inside. Maybe some sort of child proof lock so teens can't come up and drink on the trailer when out hiking.

Beerman


----------



## sturnmeyer (Aug 1, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I am still working on logistics on the keg-a-rator. I might have to get a bigger TV for the extra weight. I could mount a tap on the outside, and on the inside. Maybe some sort of child proof lock so teens can't come up and drink on the trailer when out hiking.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]107095[/snapback]​


Now that's an idea.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now we are talking









Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I am still working on logistics on the keg-a-rator. I might have to get a bigger TV for the extra weight. I could mount a tap on the outside, and on the inside. Maybe some sort of child proof lock so teens can't come up and drink on the trailer when out hiking.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]107095[/snapback]​


I like the way you think!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think by far the coolest (hottest?) mod I have seen to date, was in Tazman's 5'er at the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally. They have installed an electric fireplace below the entertainment center, and re-worked the TV area for about a 30" LCD wide-screen flat panel. An absolutely beautiful and professional mod. I am, in a word (OK, three), green with envy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> think by far the coolest (hottest?) mod I have seen to date, was in Tazman's 5'er at the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally. They have installed an electric fireplace below the entertainment center, and re-worked the TV area for about a 30" LCD wide-screen flat panel. An absolutely beautiful and professional mod. I am, in a word (OK, three), green with envy!


Man, I'd like to see that one!

Mark


----------



## sturnmeyer (Aug 1, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Beerman said:
> 
> 
> > I am still working on logistics on the keg-a-rator. I might have to get a bigger TV for the extra weight. I could mount a tap on the outside, and on the inside. Maybe some sort of child proof lock so teens can't come up and drink on the trailer when out hiking.
> ...


I'd like to see that as well....


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Last year I installed a LED light above each set of steps. I mounted them to the frame and wired them to the porch light switch. Once I was sure there was enough light, I took the lamp out of the porch light. They work great and light stairs without lighting up the whole campground.

I just finished the LED 3rd brake light. I mounted it above the spare tire on the frame around the rear slide. I used a 2 wire rubber connector to unplug it when I pull the slide out.

I'll try to get photos in the gallery one of these days.

Steve


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Still think the first two anyone should do is:
> 
> Add MaxAir vents.
> 
> ...


Those are must do mods, for sure.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Don't know if these qualify as "cool" but these will be my next mods:

Remote Battery Disconnect










Gravel Guard










Solar Panel + charge controller










Rear slide cover


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That slide out cover loosk REALLY nice....


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Howdy, new to this forum. Lots of information. I'm in the process of installing two drawers about 20 inches deep under the foot of the bed. This still leaves room to store stuff behind the drawers with the bed lifted up. I have a 06 28 frls. I am also modifying the storage in the basement. In the front the floor boards raise up. I took them off the hinges, cut them to fit standing up. I reattached the hinges and addes a screw to the top through a support bar. I will have room to put a 14 inch wide shelf in the hole and also room for a couple of plastic storage containers on each side.. I'll send pictures when I complete the process and figure out how to post the pictures..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like nice mods, Bullwinkle. I will look forward to pictures!









Oh, and by the way, action *Welcome to Outbackers!* action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Bullwinkle!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mod there Bullwinklemoose
we'll be waiting to see some pics

Don


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Beerman said:


> I am still working on logistics on the keg-a-rator. I might have to get a bigger TV for the extra weight. I could mount a tap on the outside, and on the inside. Maybe some sort of child proof lock so teens can't come up and drink on the trailer when out hiking.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]107095[/snapback]​


I'm in!


----------

